# valve clearance



## rmax (Jun 18, 2012)

My 1985 720 pickup with 158000 miles has noisy valves. I'd like to adjust the clearance but don;t know how to or what the correct clearance is. Does anyone knowthe correct procedure for this function?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

1. Run and warm up engine to normal operating temp, very important, remove valve cover
2. Put #1 cyl at TDC on compression stroke (rotor should point to #1 spark plug wire and timing mark on crankshaft at the 0 timing mark on the block)
3. Use a 0.012 inch feeler gauge on the valve, should fit w/ slight drag.. do valves 1, 2, 4, and 6 (#1 is the closest to you in front)
4. if not loosen nut and use screwdriver to adjust the valve, then tighten nut again when it's good
5. rotate engine 360 deg so cyl #1 is at TDC on the compression stroke (rotor should point to #4 cyl)
6. do the same on valv 3, 5, 7, and 8
7. put everything back together


----------

